# Destruction of premalignant lesion -actinic porokeratosis



## smartcoder (Apr 18, 2012)

Can destuction of actinic porokeratosis (692.75) be billed as destuction of pre-malignant lesion (17000-17004)?

As per my experience and also by Inga Ellzey, this diagnosis (692.75) is considered as benign or non-premalignant by insurance and would not pay on it unless it is billed as destruction of benign lesion (17110 and 17111). Aslo for destruction of premalignant lesion (17000, 17003 and 17004) the primary diagnosis code must always be 702.0.

Please advice. Thanks !!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 18, 2012)

It is incorrect to use the 17000-17004 for dx 692.75 this is not a premalignant condition it is an autosomal dominately inherited skin disorder induced by ultraviolet light causing dry patches on the arms and legs.


----------



## smartcoder (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for your input!


----------

